# Shilo, the New Zealand Moyen, is now in Taiwan!



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

So, Shilo is here!!! He completed his 10-hour flight from Auckland, NZ to Taipei, Taiwan on Thursday, 11/29, and landed as if nothing happened! We couldn't be happier with this gorgeous 9-month-old Silver Beige Moyen (born 3/10/2018, currently 16 inches tall and 18 lbs) - gentle, loves everyone, spectacularly athletic. And, Vontae (our current mini) seems to be accepting him just fine; he growls at Shilo when Shilo gets too close to his face or food, but other than that, they're very relaxed around each other inside and outside the house. My plan is to take it easy on formal training and just focus on bonding with him until January, when my workload lightens up and I have time to engage in more formal training. All his basic manners are already there - no chewing, no biting, and fully housebroken - so there's nothing urgent to do.

Here are a few photos of Shilo with his new family.

Kevin


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow they are gorgeous! Thank you for sharing the photos. Your training plan is a good one. Hope you have lots of fun poodle stories to share. 

Edit: for guarding resources. What you can do is feed out of your hand and play tug of war. Rope toys are my dogs favorite toys bc it was the first thing I’ve introduced to them. This was intentional on my part because I’ve always intended for them to share toys and food. The first game they’ve learned was tug of war. It has worked really well for us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats Kevin. I am glad the trip went smoothly and that everyone seems to be settling into the new life in good order.


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

snow0160 said:


> Wow they are gorgeous! Thank you for sharing the photos. Your training plan is a good one. Hope you have lots of fun poodle stories to share.
> 
> Edit: for guarding resources. What you can do is feed out of your hand and play tug of war. Rope toys are my dogs favorite toys bc it was the first thing I’ve introduced to them. This was intentional on my part because I’ve always intended for them to share toys and food. The first game they’ve learned was tug of war. It has worked really well for us.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions! I actually am feeding both of them partly out of my hand now - because I want to make sure Shilo eats a bit extra to recover from the long trip and be as robust as possible in making this life transition, and by default, I do the same to Vontae because I don't want him to feel left out. But I'm curious - how does feeding out of hand lessen resource guarding? Do you mean feeding by hand separately from each other, or with them side by side next to each other?

Thanks again!

Kevin


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

And - I guess Shilo has some big shoes to fill: his resident brother Vontae is the cover dog for Skye's 2019 Poodle Calendar 

Kevin


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear Shilo made it safely to you! What a beautiful family you all are


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I feed all 3 out of my hand together, and they know whose turn it is. I have always kept a pecking order and feed the newest one last. I also do the same with anything else, getting dressed to go by by, getting picked up and put in bed. Mine are all females and have never hand a problem, in fact a total of 8 females, and never had a problem. Plus if I put food on the floor, put it down in order and they do not touch each others pile and the piles are about 6 to 10 inches apart. I do use each name a I am working with that particular dog


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

glorybeecosta said:


> I feed all 3 out of my hand together, and they know whose turn it is. I have always kept a pecking order and feed the newest one last. I also do the same with anything else, getting dressed to go by by, getting picked up and put in bed. Mine are all females and have never hand a problem, in fact a total of 8 females, and never had a problem. Plus if I put food on the floor, put it down in order and they do not touch each others pile and the piles are about 6 to 10 inches apart. I do use each name a I am working with that particular dog



This is a good method. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wonderful addition to your beautiful family.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Shiloh is gorgeous, congratulations ! You have a beautiful poodle family !


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

I love the name Shilo & what a gorgeous dog. Enjoy!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Glad he’s home, he looks very settled already!


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks all! Definitely excited about the potential of what Shilo will grow into. He's already retrieving toys, so i'm optimistic that he will become a frisbee catcher like Vontae. And, apparently he did grow up wading in water (but not fully swimming), so hopefully when the heat of Taipei summer hits, he'll take to swimming with Vontae with gusto.

Kevin


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Beautiful dogs. I am so glad his flight went well. It seems he is fitting right in and that is a plus too. Good luck with him.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Glad Shilo arrived safely and is enjoying his new home. What a coat that boy has!


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> Glad Shilo arrived safely and is enjoying his new home. What a coat that boy has!


Haha I assume you mean Vontae's coat, not Shilo's?  Vontae's the darker dog; he's got the longer coat now, as Shilo was shaved down for his travel - but yes, Shilo does have a great coat as well when grown 

Kevin


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You are right! I was completely confused. Needed more caffeine, obvi!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Kevin, I am so happy for you. Congratulations! I remember when you first started looking for a second poodle, with lots of ups and downs with some of the options you were considering. Sounds like you landed in just the right place. Shilo looks terrific, and I am glad to hear that he is already fitting in. Best wishes to you and your human and canine family!


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

Congratulations! I wonder if you have to speak to him with a kiwi accent


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Kevin! He is just beautiful, and his disposition sounds wonderful! Will he be bilingual? LOL!!!! Have fun!!!!


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

peppersb said:


> Kevin, I am so happy for you. Congratulations! I remember when you first started looking for a second poodle, with lots of ups and downs with some of the options you were considering. Sounds like you landed in just the right place. Shilo looks terrific, and I am glad to hear that he is already fitting in. Best wishes to you and your human and canine family!


And thank you so much for all your advice along the way. I'm hopeful that we'll meet in person one day in Philly - and I'll be bringing Vontae and Shilo as well as the human crew with me  Taiwan has changed its regulations such that dogs can visit the US and then re-enter Taiwan without quarantine, as long as the US stay is less than 6 months. So, if we end up spending a month or two in the US, we'll bring the furry kids.

Thanks again and hope all is well!

Kevin


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh Kevin! He is just beautiful, and his disposition sounds wonderful! Will he be bilingual? LOL!!!! Have fun!!!!


Haha will try to be! BTW Shilo already caught a frisbee in the air today. Just an amazing, amazing dog.

Kevin


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

kchen95 said:


> And thank you so much for all your advice along the way. I'm hopeful that we'll meet in person one day in Philly - and I'll be bringing Vontae and Shilo as well as the human crew with me  Taiwan has changed its regulations such that dogs can visit the US and then re-enter Taiwan without quarantine, as long as the US stay is less than 6 months. So, if we end up spending a month or two in the US, we'll bring the furry kids.
> 
> Thanks again and hope all is well!
> 
> Kevin


Let me know if/when you are in the Philadelphia area. I'd love to meet you and your human and dog family! It makes me hugely nervous to think of putting the dogs on such a long flight. But you've just done that, so I guess you know all about it!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

kchen95 said:


> Taiwan has changed its regulations such that dogs can visit the US and then re-enter Taiwan without quarantine, as long as the US stay is less than 6 months. So, if we end up spending a month or two in the US, we'll bring the furry kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is so cool! My parents flies internationally all the time. They are visiting Brazil for Christmas and Beijing in the spring and staying for there for months. I’ve been hoping they take their maltese with them during their long visits. I did a bit of research and saw that Hong Kong doesn’t require any quarantine at port of entry if there are health records but the dog has to ride in cargo. Mainland China necessitates a 30 day quarantine and I hope they change that policy and follow in Taiwan’s footsteps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations! Shilo is beautiful and looks very happy to be with his new family .


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

So, the boys are starting to play really well together now - see video links below 

Kevin


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

How exciting! Thank you for sharing the fun videos! They are adorable!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, they are playing so well! You must be delighted


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So cute! Glad they’re getting along so well [emoji3526]


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poodle Wrestlemania is always entertaining! And they sleep well afterwards since they exercise each other way better than we can.


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

Wanna share something that happened this morning that shows how little acts of kindness can really light up someone's day. 

This morning, I took V and S to this baseball field in Taipei that I found a few weeks ago with an enclosed fence and perfectly manicured grass (as you can see in the photos). There are no signs anywhere near the field that restrict the use of the field - there are other baseball and soccer fields that post signs saying no pets and/or no golf and/or no biking. So, we've been playing on this field all by ourselves on weekdays. This morning, there was a maintenance crew working on the infield dirt (see photo above). One of the crew members started walking towards us (we were playing in the outfield, the grassy area), and I figured, oh oh, he's gonna tell us to leave. Instead, the man approached me, pet the dogs and said "Hey, do they like baseball? Here's a baseball for you guys!", and gave the boys the baseball you see in the photos &#55357;&#56898;

OF COURSE We all love baseball, and proceeded to have a ball all morning 

Kevin


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Beautiful area to play and how kind of the worker to give them a ball to play with. They look beautiful.


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

So, Shilo has now been with us in Taiwan for almost two months, and he's now a strapping, super athletic and cuddly 10.5-month-old Moyen, at 16.75 inches and 19 lbs. Here's one photo of him taken this morning, and videos of him catching a frisbee and water retrieving with his brother Vontae. I'm amazed that apparently, he didn't swim or retrieve back in New Zealand, and yet he picked them up so quickly!

Kevin


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Those are obviously two very happy poodles!! Every poodle should have an owner as good as you!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Very lucky poodles.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I love seeing such a happy ending to your long search for a second poodle. Looks like you found just what you were looking for. What a nice family!


----------

